# Suns Fan Roster



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Suns Fan Roster and Information​*
*Active​*








_Ra
Location: Phoenix
Contact Info: Blog - Phoenix Suns Rising









1 Penny (Leon)
Location: Australia
Contact Info: 


BootyKing (Chris)
Location:
Contact Info: 









Dissonance19 (Joe)
Location: Tampa, Florida
Contact Info: AIM - dissonance19 (usually in hiding, so just PM if you want to talk on AIM)

















Dr.Seuss
Location:
Contact Info: AIM - Seuss4life57









Ezmo (Cory)
Location: Santa Barbara, California
Contact Info: AIM - Fuzzydice0311









Jammin (Ben)
Location: Toronto, Canada
Contact Info: AIM - BK1 Jammin









Kekai (Kekai)
Location: Hawaii
Contact Info: AIM - phx4lyfe23









MeirToTheWise (Meirwise-most people call me Miro online)
Location: Virginia, USA
Contact Info: AIM - WiseDevil04, MSN - [email protected]









Phoenix32
Location: Klaipeda, Lithuania
Contact Info: 









Sedd (Seddrick)
Location: Phoenix, Arizona
Contact Info: 









somejewishdude
Location: Dallas
Contact Info:









ShuHanGuanYu (Chris)
Location: Glendale, Arizona
Contact Info: AIM - ShuHanGuanYu
Myspace: www.myspace.com/shuhanguanyu









THE MATRIX 31
Location:
Contact Info: AIM - Bulleproof357









TheTruth34
Location:
Contact Info:









Tiz (Too hard to pronounce, just use Tiz)
Location: Scottsdale, Arizona
Contact Info: 









Zei_Zao_LS  
Location: Florence, Arizona
Contact Info: AIM - LiquidkohanSnake


*Psuedo-Inactive​*









babybulls23
Location: Arizona
Contact Info: 









Carbo04 (Jon)
Location: North Carolina
Contact Info: AIM - JCarbo04









carrrnuttt
Location: Scottsdale, Arizona
Contact Info: 









Drk Element
Location: Los Angeles, California
Contact Info: Email - [email protected]









Dynamic
Location: Dallas
Contact Info: AIM - Dynamic PHX, E-mail - [email protected]









Filo.Kid
Location: Vancouver, Canada
Contact Info: 









Handyman
Location: Scottsdale
Contact Info: 









jibikao
Location: 
Contact Info: 









KidCanada
Location: Vancouver, Canada
Contact Info: 

mini_iverson213
Location: N.S.W., Australia
Contact Info: 

musiclexer (Devon)
Location: New Jersey
Contact Info: 









nash250
Location: British Columbia, Canada
Contact Info: 









Pacers Fan
Location: 
Contact Info: 









PhatDaddy3100 (Ryan)
Location: 
Contact Info: 








(Ryan)
Preacher
Location: Kings Bay, Georgia
Contact Info: 









RedBaron
Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia
Contact Info: 









RSP83 
Location: Seattle, WA
Contact Info:









tempe85 (Zach)
Location:
Contact Info: AIM - zttvista

The Big Donut
Location: New Hampshire
Contact Info: 









The Matrix Effect
Location: Arizona
Contact Info: Email - [email protected]


*Inactive​*








7
Location: 
Contact Info: 









azirishmusic
Location: 
Contact Info: 









bbfan
Location: 
Contact Info: 









coldfirer
Location:
Contact Info: [email protected]









DocLoc
Location: Tempe, AZ
Contact Info: AIM - DocLoc17









LiuBei
Location: Vancouver, Canada
Contact Info: 









MrFloppy (Ben)
Location: Melbourne, Australia
Contact Info: 









Ownerffpueblo (Christopher)
Location: Riverside, California
Contact Info: 









panfolk (Pete)
Location: Eugene, Oregon
Contact Info: 









rdm2 (Marc)
Location: Phoenix, Arizona
Contact Info: 









SunSational (Cesar, BigC)
Location: Phoenix
Contact Info: AIM - BudLight 4Tz, MSN - [email protected], Yahoo - [email protected]









TGC
Location:
Contact Info:



Team logo denotes favorite team. If you are not listed here and you are a Suns fan, post here and I'll add you. If you want me to add anything to your UserInfo (like contact info, age or even a biography of sorts), post in this thread and I'll keep it updated.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I'm more of a James Jones fan, but I also like Steve Nash. I'll certainly root for Phoenix over most teams and will probably be posting on here occasionally to check about James Jones.


----------



## sunsaz

Small update: I moved to Scottsdale this past August.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Name: Meirwise (most ppl just call me Miro online)
Location: Virginia, USA
Contact Info: AIM-WiseDevil04 [email protected]


----------



## Floods

I ain't strictly a Suns guy, but I love their game so count me in :cheers:

Location NH


----------



## Carbo04

This is a pretty sweet idea. Props to you, ShuHanGuanYu.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Count me in. In this thread, you can put my location as Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Updated! I added in who each person's favorite teams are. I think it's good to know which fans of other teams are also fans of the Suns. Like it?


----------



## Floods

_TheBigDonut
Location: New Hampshire
Contact Info: [email protected]

Sorry i forgot contact info before_


----------



## Tiz

Hey there. 

Location: Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## Drk Element

Location: Los Angeles
Contact: Email: [email protected]


----------



## The Matrix Effect

Me too. 

Location: AZ
Contact Info: [email protected]


----------



## RSP83

I become a Suns fan just recently because I like the team better this year. Plus of course my favorite player Boris Diaw is on the team :biggrin: . My number one team is the Chicago Bulls.

Location: Seattle, WA


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Little late, but updated!


----------



## ChristopherJ

My rl name is Chris-(alot of Chris' are Suns fans it appears), and my email is [email protected]


----------



## coldfirer

hello!i a chinese and i love NBA,i'd rather to watch a suns game than a rockets game ,so count me in!!
email:[email protected]
to find here is really a hard work :cheers:


----------



## babybulls23

Bulls fan here but my family just bought a house and have friends in PHX that are turning me into a Suns fan...I think its working too!


----------



## DocLoc

I'm down like a clown Charlie Brown

Suns are my favorite sports team period. Raiders are 2nd. Been reppin the Suns since I was conceived even.



I live in Tempe

AIM SN- DocLoc17


----------



## Seuss

You could put me (SunsFan57) as Dr.Seuss. =)


----------



## Preacher

Been repping Phoenix since I was a youngling. (Youngling, probably not a word but it should be)

Location-Kings Bay, Georgia
Name-Ryan Harings
Mutant SuperPower-My sweat glands produce a scent similar to Axe Bodyspray.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Updated. Welcome new peeps! :cheers:


----------



## TGC

I'll be here for next season too.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

TGC said:


> I'll be here for next season too.


Sweet! 

Anything I should add here guys? I was thinking of making an active and inactive section to show who's actually here and who's away. That be cool? Any other ideas?


----------



## Dynamic™

I love the Suns, My favorite team, count me in!
Location: Dallas
Contact Me: [email protected]
AIM-Dynamic PHX


----------



## SunSational

Loved the Suns since i was born as have i been in phx my whole life.
Location: Phoenix, Az
Real Name: Cesar or BigC
Contact: [email protected] [email protected] AIM-BudLight 4Tz :cheers:


----------



## nffl

Suns fan from Dallas. I just found the site about a month ago and it's been great. I'll be active for next season.


----------



## TheTruth34

Suns fan lived in phoenix for 8 yrs...I LOVE THE SUNS! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Inactive? C'mon Chris, you know better.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Updated! Thanks for postin' here guys.


----------



## _Ra

Hey now,

Phoenix AZ


----------



## HandyMan

Suns Fan here!!!!!!

Scottsdale AZ


----------



## RedBaron

Suns fan, my first post :banana: 

Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia


----------



## mini_iverson213

count me in 2...
fav team sixers
location N.S.W, Australia


----------



## nash250

Suns fan here, straight outta Steve's hometown. Been a Nash fan since I first saw him play at a Grizzlies game back in '96, his rookie year for the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

why do people post here the first time or so, and end up never posting much ever again? It's almost baffling.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> why do people post here the first time or so, and end up never posting much ever again? It's almost baffling.


Well it is technically still the offseason... today and tomorrow... I can't wait untill Tuesday.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> Well it is technically still the offseason... today and tomorrow... I can't wait untill Tuesday.



They do it during the season too.

Damn, you're right. In my mind, Tuesday was longer than it was for some reason lol.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> They do it during the season too.
> 
> Damn, you're right. In my mind, Tuesday was longer than it was for some reason lol.



We have alot of ghost fans. They post just to make you think they exist
and then boom they're gone. We would have a big Suns fans population if
they posted. Oh well....

Tuesday baby! Game time!


----------



## Phoenix32

I am Suns fan too... I love this team


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Phoenix32 said:


> I am Suns fan too... I love this team


Welcome to the board! :biggrin: 

I'll give this an update soon.


----------



## Filo.Kid

New Member.. This is officially my second post... A Filipino living in Ho Chi Minh City.. Representing ASEAN... Lol


----------



## Kekai

new aim, phx4lyfe23..hit me up boyz


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Updated! Man I wish some of these people would post.


----------



## <SunsFan>

Put me in man

Location - Phoenix, AZ
Contact - myspace.com/crackmuzikk


----------

